# Baby Coil Master Wire Cutters



## Rob Fisher (18/1/19)

Any Vendor stock these Baby Coil Master Wire Cutters? I find them really awesome and just broke the tip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any Vendor stock these Baby Coil Master Wire Cutters? I find them really awesome and just broke the tip.
> View attachment 156290


I ended up buying the diy mini coilmaster kit to replace one of these. Everyone only had the full size on its own.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/19)

Now to find a Vendor with the Mini Coilmaster Kit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (19/1/19)

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/coil-master-vape-wire-cutters/

https://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-diy-kit-mini-v2.html



Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

